# Installing Tornado Flush



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

I went to install a tornado flush on my 31rqs. Crawled under, and realized the underbelly enclosure is one big piece, with a gas line and drain lines in the way. Very difficult to get it all off, at least without taking off the gas line, and the scissor jacks, and basically being a real PITA. What did others do? I thought about cutting a hole in the liner, and then securing it back by screwing to 1/4" plywood placed on the inside, and then sealing with tape. Any other ideas?
Eric


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Mine was done by the daler and they cut an approx. 12 inch square into the under belly covering to do it. They cut it on 3 sides so it could fold back up and be taped closed.

Walter


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Got mine installed at dealer for $100 parts and labor included. Worth it to me to avoid spending an afternoon on it.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have installed a few in a couple different models. First, find where you think the black tank is. That is where you make the first cut. I use a utility knife and keep it SHORT. Their are wires and water lines under their and you dont want to cut one. I cut 3 sides and open it like a door. Confirm your about to cut the correct tank and drill the holes. Placement is basically where you can put it. Its best to be opposite the level sensors, half way up the side but with beams and stuff in the way...it goes where it goes... It only takes about an hour. Go for it, its not that bad. I use gorilla tape to close it up. Some have used zip ties too.


----------



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

I just installed the quickie flush on my 21 on Thursday. What I did was I only took off the screws on the underbelly on one side so that I could peek in to find the tank and the best place to install. I then made 3 cuts in the shape of a door and went to work. I then just used some black Duct tape to reseal it. After the caulk dried I tested it out. Everything went fine. Took a little longer than I would of liked. But I'm happy.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I dropped the entire front section of underbelly when I installed mine, yes a PITA, especially the gas line. But using a cordless drill to unscrew the screws and a crawler, not the end of the world.

Just a tip though, get an extra hose clamp and instsall one on both ends. I've had my hose come off at the tank end, even with a hose clamp installed. had to open it all back up a second time to fix it.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I pulled off the screws from the front to the axles on the curb side (The gas line was on the street side). That allowed the cover to drop enough for me to get the job done. Not the easiest reach, but it worked out fine.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I just did the tornado install. You might take a look at this post:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ornado&st=0

In there, there is a link to http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=856, which is a great post by forum coach.

I followed his install. I would definitely do the access door method. That way, if you need to repair it down the road, it will be easily done. The tape that he recommended is very easy to use, and I have absolutely no concerns that it will hold the access panel in place. I'm not sure where your black tank is located, but mine was straight in from where the pipe comes out, and in the middle of the trailer. You might consider unscrewing 5 or 6 screws on the curb side of the tt to that you can peek in with a flashlight and figure out where to cut your hole. One tip that I got was to cirlce the screws to be removed with chalk so that you can easily figure out where to screw them back in. Another thing to remember is to leave the uncut side of the access panel towards the front of the TT. That will minimize any possibility of the wind dragging on it and ever catching it. Not that it would ever be an issue with that tape, but better safe than sorry. Good luck with the install!!


----------

